# Probably a stupid question.



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Can you call a plumber to put a new vanity in your bathroom. Say like a person goes to a home improvement center buys a new vanity. Then they can just call a plumber to slap it in correct. I know a plumber will hook up the water and drain i guess my question is are they also set up to attached it to the wall because i know some vanitys require a few shims.

Ps. this isn't for me its for my sister. But i'm 99percent sure a plumber can slap a vanity in no problem. Somebody say all day everyday. :Thumbs:


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

That is actually a really good question. I myself install them but some plumbers whine about doing it and say "what's next the kitchen cabinets"!!
You're sister should definately ask and not assume on this one. Although I'm with you on this one and you would think this should be a no brainer...but it comes down to one's experience and scope of work.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

We'll install vanities, pedestal sinks ... but, yes, ask first because some won't! :cheesygri


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

74 Say like a person goes to a home improvement center buys a new vanity. Then they can just call a plumber to slap it in correct. [/QUOTE said:


> One of my best friends is a plumber and I hear from him all the time about how the homeowner buys some cheap piece of crap and ask him to install it and it takes him twice as long than if he bought what he knew was the right thing for the job.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I personally wouldn't call a plumber to do what you want to do. If you are doing a replacement of an existing vanity and sink the only plumbing involved is adding a hot and cold feed from the sink to the shut off with some plumbers tape and tighening a drain onto the old stub out. The rest of the work involves actually doing something with some skill.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

The hardest part about installing a vanity is carrying it into the house, without damaging it or surrounding walls, etc.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I personally wouldn't call a plumber to do what you want to do. If you are doing a replacement of an existing vanity and sink the only plumbing involved is adding a hot and cold feed from the sink to the shut off with some plumbers tape and tighening a drain onto the old stub out. The rest of the work involves actually doing something with some skill.


There are plumbers who have skills besides "plumbing" ...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

hauoli63 said:


> There are plumbers who have skills besides "plumbing" ...


I understand that, but my view is that this involves less than 10 minutes of plumbing and 50 minutes of everything else. I call plumbers to do plumbing, mostly because it is required by code. Run a new drain, hook up this or that, whatever is called for.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> ... The rest of the work involves actually doing something with some skill.


C'mon, Mike! That's a bit wild. I always agree with what you have to say and offer, but perhaps you were having a bad day when you wrote that. That statement is entirely too disrespectful to your fellow tradesmen. 

Slam a homeowner, yes. Slam a hack handyman, yes. Slam another tradesman, no.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> C'mon, Mike! That's a bit wild. I always agree with what you have to say and offer, but perhaps you were having a bad day when you wrote that. That statement is entirely too disrespectful to your fellow tradesmen.
> 
> Slam a homeowner, yes. Slam a hack handyman, yes. Slam another tradesman, no.


Md,

Taken out of context I agree and see what you mean, I didn't mean it to sound like it does. I'm glad you called me out, because I don't want anybody to think that's what I meant.

*Let me make it clear that I don't mean to say doing plumbing takes no skill - I will officially state right now that it takes a tremendous amount of skill to do plumbing (especially to do it right!)*

What I meant was the 2 plumbing steps involved in the process of what would be required to install this project don't take a lot of skill.

- Basically getting two correct length 3/8 or 1/2 feed lines to connect the hot and cold shut-offs, put some plumbers tape on the threads and tighten with a pair of 50 cent pliers. Secondly buying a 1 1/4 inch diameter plastic drain kit and tightening a couple of tension rings by hand.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Update*

after reading you guys post early meaning some do some don't. I told my sister to call my plumber. A do it all man meaning plumbing heating and airconditioning. Tell him your my sister and ask him. He told her he would stop by at around 7pm to do it for her. She is 20 minutes from him in a different town. She said he had to redue the drainage pipe to make the new one work. But he got it in. I asked how much did he charge she said 110.00 dollars i thought that was fair. Oh she said the old pipe was steel now its all pvc. (in her words the pipe was silver underneath now its white) :cheesygri 

Thanks for the Input at always. :Thumbs:


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

You guys must be working in newer homes, where the replacement would take 5 min. What happens when you run into lead bends? Or for that matter fine thread pipe?

Yes it does take skill to set a vanity correct, to scribe it and attatch it without damange to it or its surroundings.

I have yet in 25 years had a vanity " that drops in " without any adjustments.

BJD


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Let's put it like this, - - there are more carpenters that also know plumbing than there are plumbers who also know carpentry.

Plumbing is a 'specific' skilled trade.

Carpentry, though 'skilled' is much more of an 'assortment', - - to say the least.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Let's put it like this, - - there are more carpenters that also know plumbing than there are plumbers who also know carpentry.
> 
> Plumbing is a 'specific' skilled trade.
> 
> Carpentry, though 'skilled' is much more of an 'assortment', - - to say the least.


I was wondering what took you so long!! :cheesygri Where did you pull that info from?? Then again don't tell me! :cheesygri 

Carpenters who THINK they know plumbing are no further along than you're average DIY'er. So, in closing any further discussion about plumbing amongst carpenters should be done on the other site!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I thought that one would raise a few 'short-hairs' for you plumbers!!

Just remember, too, - - our '$hit' is your 'bread and butter'!! :cheesygri 

I sure know how to 'socialize', don't I?? 

Just kiddin' there, plumguy, call back the 'posse' there, will ya??  !!


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

I would love to continue this...however I must go watch our World Champion Red Sox beat the $hit out of those damn Yankers! :cheesygri 

Oh! And then Sunday I have to watch our World Champion Patriots kick the $hit out of .....whoever is next!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Alright then, - - stay safe, - - in other words, - - 'skip' the party after!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

And in the meantime, - - I'll 'correct' myself for you, - - plumbers do 'SOME' carpentry, - - it's just that it's ALL with a 'SAW-ZALL'!! :cheesygri


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay guys, here is a story from my husband who is a very skilled plumber and remodeler (who knows how to do bathroom remodels including setting vanities)....

He says that at one time a company he used to work for sent a plumber out to set a vanity. The guy opened the box upside down and couldn't figure out how to set the sink top ... so, he took his sawzall ... cut off the bottom of the vanity and set the sink top on that!!!! 

This was when he worked for someone else ... before he started his own company ... not someone who worked for us .... !!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Lisa, I can buy in on this because I know that somebody, somewhere is a complete idiot.

Unfortunately, I have to deal with these people every day.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

hauoli63 said:


> He says that at one time a company he used to work for sent a plumber out to set a vanity. The guy opened the box upside down and couldn't figure out how to set the sink top ... so, he took his sawzall ... cut off the bottom of the vanity and set the sink top on that!!!!


Sheesh!! :cheesygri   No wonder he decided to go out on his (your) own!! That's a damn classic.

I showed up at an addition one day to start the interior finish work, - - the plumber and his helper were already there, - - as soon as I walk inside, - - I see a large 'rectangular' hole cut right out of the middle of my new 'sub-floor', - - I look at the plumber and say "WHAT THE"??, - - he says it was quicker to get down to the crawlspace that way!! :evil:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We all live a full life, don't we?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes, but for some, - - it's a 'fool' life!! :cheesygri


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Actually, any carpenter who ventures into bath remodels,etc., should have basic knowledge of plumbing. Being able to solder and having a plumbing toolbox is extremely valuable.

I have a couple of carpenter friends..who I trained in basic plumbing and set them up with a plumbing toolbox who can handle most replacements until they run into some old funky plumbing. Come to think of it...I haven't heard from them in awhile  !


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

plumguy said:


> Actually, any carpenter who ventures into bath remodels,etc., should have basic knowledge of plumbing.


Yes, - - personally, I like 'venting'!! :cheesygri


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

plumguy said:


> I have a couple of carpenter friends..who I trained in basic plumbing and set them up with a plumbing toolbox who can handle most replacements until they run into some old funky plumbing. Come to think of it...I haven't heard from them in awhile  !


You actually sound like you're 'too good' of a good-guy, - - especially to them damn hammer-head friends of yours!!


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

four things a plumber must know: hots on the left ,colds on the right,sh-t runs downhill and Payday is friday! :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here, any soldering MUST be done by a licensed plumber. Mechanical hookups can be done by a dozen different licenses.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

"four things a plumber must know: hots on the left ,colds on the right,sh-t runs downhill and Payday is friday!"

I always heard that with one more: "...and don't chew your fingernails!"


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

reveivl said:


> "four things a plumber must know: hots on the left ,colds on the right,sh-t runs downhill and Payday is friday!"
> 
> I always heard that with one more: "...and don't chew your fingernails!"



EWWWW ... Gross!!


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Tom R said:


> I showed up at an addition one day to start the interior finish work, - - the plumber and his helper were already there, - - as soon as I walk inside, - - I see a large 'rectangular' hole cut right out of the middle of my new 'sub-floor', - - I look at the plumber and say "WHAT THE"??, - - he says it was quicker to get down to the crawlspace that way!! :evil:


Oh my goodness ... If there was a "cuss jar" in that addition, I bet you would have filled it up after that! Sometimes you wonder how people get through life with no common sense ...


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

I was always told not to forget that "lunch is at 12:00" and of course eating with you're hands is optional!


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

OT: Plumguy, what are you doing up this early?!!


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Tom R said:


> You actually sound like you're 'too good' of a good-guy, - - especially to them damn hammer-head friends of yours!!


 You know I never called them "hammer heads" but I'll have to remember that one! :cheesygri 


Thank you sir... for the kind words...and right back at you!! :Thumbs:

Actually, they returned the favor and taught me how to properly install vanities and that includes...Believe it or not!...With leaving my Sawzall in the truck!! :Thumbs: :cheesygri

I actually got the shakes and was a little dizzy without it on the first install...but I'm over that now.


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

hauoli63 said:


> OT: Plumguy, what are you doing up this early?!!


 I'm still trying to get over the Red Sox!!  

Actually, I have a built-in alarm clock!  And You?!


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

hauoli63 said:


> Oh my goodness ... If there was a "cuss jar" in that addition, I bet you would have filled it up after that! Sometimes you wonder how people get through life with no common sense ...


It actually turned out to be a 'good behaviour' day for me, - - I just walked over to their radio, - - calmly unplugged it, and said - - "So where will you guys be working today, now that you're done here"?? :Thumbs:


----------



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Yes, - - personally, I like 'venting'!! :cheesygri



I can tell!! :Thumbs: Not only is it healthy for ya! ...but,it sure beats television!


----------



## jaimester (Dec 20, 2005)

you should call a plumber for plumbing, and a carpenter for carpentry for only one reason...LICENSING.
I am regulated by the state, and any complaints about my work are logged in at the state licensing board, under my license number, but only for plumbing. As a customer you have very little recourse if i screw up your carpentry, because i am not a licensed carpenter. And because there are many, many guys out there that will do anything for a buck, (even if they are not qualified to do it), as a homeowner you should protect yourself by using tradesman that are requlated and licensed in their respective trade.


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

jaimester said:


> you should call a plumber for plumbing, and a carpenter for carpentry for only one reason...LICENSING.
> I am regulated by the state, and any complaints about my work are logged in at the state licensing board, under my license number, but only for plumbing. As a customer you have very little recourse if i screw up your carpentry, because i am not a licensed carpenter. And because there are many, many guys out there that will do anything for a buck, (even if they are not qualified to do it), as a homeowner you should protect yourself by using tradesman that are requlated and licensed in their respective trade.


There are "plumbers" who are licensed to do other work ... my husband is licensed for everything but electrical ... and for that type of work, we sub it out ...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny thing about licenses. For a $25 license I am qualified to perform virtually all functions on multi-million dollar yachts. The systems are much more complicated than dwellings. To work on dwellings, everybody has to be specialty licensed. I never understood this.


----------

